# What's a popular tarantula species/genus you'd never keep and why



## Luka98 (Oct 31, 2018)

Any Grammostola for me, usually grows slow, unpredictable, not interesting to observe or feed. A pulchra maybe if i got it as a freebie but i wouldn't go out of my way to buy one.

Edit:
Exception is pulchripes but only if i get a good deal on a sub-adult/adult


----------



## antinous (Oct 31, 2018)

Poecilotheria, I’m not into arboreals and I get enough satisfaction seeing them in the wild. Also the potent venom is a turn off as I’m staying at my parents house for now and wouldn’t want to risk one coming out.


----------



## Misty Day (Oct 31, 2018)

I can't comment on any genus I haven't kept, as I don't believe you can say you don't like a genus if you haven't kept it personally. Example I thought _Brachypelmas_ were slow, boring pet rocks but my skittish _B.emilia_ quickly changed my mine on that and now I love them.

For the ones I have kept though, it'd predictably be any _Lasiodora_ species, I have 3_ L.parahybana's_ and they're my only spiders that I actively dislikeToo bad the hobby isn't big in Ireland so I don't know any responsible keepers to take them.


----------



## Sarkhan42 (Oct 31, 2018)

C. lividus, lividum, whatever name “Cobalt blues” have now. Defensive kinda blue pet hole. No thanks

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Greasylake (Oct 31, 2018)

Probably won't keep any Lasiodoras, I'd rather have a Phormictopus.

Probably won't keep any Aphonopelmas either. They just don't catch my eye.


----------



## PanzoN88 (Oct 31, 2018)

Greasylake said:


> Probably won't keep any Aphonopelmas either. They just don't catch my eye.


They look way better in person (cameras are an insult to the Aphonopelma genus), especially A. moderatum and female A. hentzi.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Greasylake (Oct 31, 2018)

PanzoN88 said:


> and female A. hentzi.


I've seen A. hentzi in the wild, at least I'm pretty sure they were hentzi. They were all over my uncles old yard and we used to catch them with jars. More than one mature male wandered through our dance floor.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Luka98 (Oct 31, 2018)

As a beginner who is kinda considering the LP as another big ol' eating machine showcase spider after getting an Acanthoscurria Geniculata i'm curious what draws you guys away from LP's? Is there's any huge downside to them i should be aware of aside from them being big - semi skittish spiders?


----------



## Enrgy (Oct 31, 2018)

Phormic28 said:


> Poecilotheria, I’m not into arboreals and I get enough satisfaction seeing them in the wild. Also the potent venom is a turn off as I’m staying at my parents house for now and wouldn’t want to risk one coming out.


    accidentally clicked reply (and didnt know how to cancel lol) cus my pc is stupid but while im here i might as well say i feel ya on the parent thing being 16 and all lol but pokis kinda intimidate me with that size and speed...



Luka98 said:


> As a beginner who is kinda considering the LP as another big ol' eating machine showcase spider after getting an Acanthoscurria Geniculata i'm curious what draws you guys away from LP's? Is there's any huge downside to them i should be aware of aside from them being big - semi skittish spiders?[
> lp was my first t. all of em aren't skittish but have a VERY good feeding response. the hairs aren't anything light either


----------



## PanzoN88 (Oct 31, 2018)

Luka98 said:


> As a beginner who is kinda considering the LP as another big ol' eating machine showcase spider after getting an Acanthoscurria Geniculata i'm curious what draws you guys away from LP's? Is there's any huge downside to them i should be aware of aside from them being big - semi skittish spiders?


I think for some, the coloring on the LP is bland, they are too common, or the slings are too small, in my opinion there is nothing wrong with any species or genus.


----------



## Sarkhan42 (Oct 31, 2018)

Luka98 said:


> As a beginner who is kinda considering the LP as another big ol' eating machine showcase spider after getting an Acanthoscurria Geniculata i'm curious what draws you guys away from LP's? Is there's any huge downside to them i should be aware of aside from them being big - semi skittish spiders?


Not to speak for anyone but a lot of people consider Lasiodora another big brown skittish spider. IMO they’re definitely worth keeping, especially Lasiodora klugi. My female was one of my first Ts, and I think she’s beautiful. Plus she eats like a monster!

Reactions: Like 5 | Love 1


----------



## Luka98 (Oct 31, 2018)

Sarkhan42 said:


> Not to speak for anyone but a lot of people consider Lasiodora another big brown skittish spider. IMO they’re definitely worth keeping, especially Lasiodora klugi. My female was one of my first Ts, and I think she’s beautiful. Plus she eats like a monster!


I can see that but i love how thick they are, i like them for their body shape more than their colors  . Beautiful spood you have there btw

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## weibkreux (Oct 31, 2018)

Theraphosa sp., besides their size, their color doesn't appeal to me that much.

Reactions: Agree 4


----------



## antinous (Oct 31, 2018)

weibkreux said:


> Theraposa sp., besides their size, their color doesn't appeal to me that much.


What's a _Theraposa_? I only know of _Theraphosa _

Also, _T. apophysis _has a great pink/purplish look on them when molted, quite nice


----------



## weibkreux (Oct 31, 2018)

Phormic28 said:


> What's a _Theraposa_? I only know of _Theraphosa _
> 
> Also, _T. apophysis _has a great pink/purplish look on them when molted, quite nice


My bad about the spelling, gonna edit edit edit it. 

Its just my own preference, don't mean to undermine its appeal to others.


----------



## basin79 (Oct 31, 2018)

Luka98 said:


> Any Grammostola for me, usually grows slow, unpredictable, not interesting to observe or feed. A pulchra maybe if i got it as a freebie but i wouldn't go out of my way to buy one.
> 
> Edit:
> Exception is pulchripes but only if i get a good deal on a sub-adult/adult


You might want to look up Grammostola iheringi. They're literally the opposite of what you've typed.

Reactions: Like 7 | Agree 7 | Informative 1 | Love 1


----------



## Sarkhan42 (Oct 31, 2018)

basin79 said:


> You might want to look up Grammostola iheringi. They're literally the opposite of what you've typed.


 Receiving a tiny female tomorrow and I am soooooooo excited!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Luka98 (Oct 31, 2018)

basin79 said:


> You might want to look up Grammostola iheringi. They're literally the opposite of what you've typed.


I stand corrected after watching the vid, she's definitely going on the wishlist. How fast do they grow/how big do they get? They are stunning

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## antinous (Oct 31, 2018)

Luka98 said:


> I stand corrected after watching the vid, she's definitely going on the wishlist. How fast do they grow/how big do they get? They are stunning


They grow at a medium pace, compared with the slow growth of other Grammostola. Up to 8”, but 7” is more common

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Luka98 (Oct 31, 2018)

Phormic28 said:


> They grow at a medium pace, compared with the slow growth of other Grammostola. Up to 8”, but 7” is more common


Thank you for the info


----------



## basin79 (Oct 31, 2018)

Luka98 said:


> I stand corrected after watching the vid, she's definitely going on the wishlist. How fast do they grow/how big do they get? They are stunning


This lass was out moulting my female T.blondi until the last couple of moults. She's slowing down now but is already at the 5" LS so I'm not bothered in the slightest. Beautiful tarantulas with an epic feeding response.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Teal (Oct 31, 2018)

Nothing is off limits for me. My partner has picked popular Ts that I thought didn't interest me and they have turned out to be awesome... so, I no longer judge by species.   



Luka98 said:


> As a beginner who is kinda considering the LP as another big ol' eating machine showcase spider after getting an Acanthoscurria Geniculata i'm curious what draws you guys away from LP's? Is there's any huge downside to them i should be aware of aside from them being big - semi skittish spiders?


People just consider them too common/too brown/too boring, for some reason. We got one as a freebie and it has been quite an entertaining little guy! Total eating machine, rather visible, not really skittish.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2


----------



## Luka98 (Oct 31, 2018)

Teal said:


> Nothing is off limits for me. My partner has picked popular Ts that I thought didn't interest me and they have turned out to be awesome... so, I no longer judge by species.
> 
> 
> 
> People just consider them too common/too brown/too boring, for some reason. We got one as a freebie and it has been quite an entertaining little guy! Total eating machine, rather visible, not really skittish.


Depends on the taste i guess, their colors aren't the most interesting ever but their shape is so awesome, just thick stocky spiders from the pictures and clips i've seen. I just have to get one


----------



## The Grym Reaper (Oct 31, 2018)

L. parahybana - See below
G. rosea/porteri - Just not at all interested in them, plus I don't exactly relish the prospect of keeping something that only eats 6 times a year as an adult (if you're lucky).



Luka98 said:


> Any Grammostola for me, usually grows slow, unpredictable, not interesting to observe or feed.


Get a Grammostola iheringi (pictured) or Grammostola actaeon and prepare to eat your words. The only thing they have in common with the rest of the genus is the name.













0.1 Grammostola iheringi



__ The Grym Reaper
__ Aug 10, 2018
__
entre rios tarantula
female
grammostola
grammostola iheringi
iheringi




						Sareena rocking her new suit.
					



View media item 52804


Luka98 said:


> As a beginner who is kinda considering the LP as another big ol' eating machine showcase spider after getting an Acanthoscurria Geniculata i'm curious what draws you guys away from LP's?


They're basically A. geniculata but nowhere near as pretty and with much worse hairs.

If you're going to get a Lasiodora then get a klugi or difficilis, the former are the best looking from the genus (IMO) and the latter at least have enough attitude to actually make them interesting.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Teal (Oct 31, 2018)

Luka98 said:


> Depends on the taste i guess, their colors aren't the most interesting ever but their shape is so awesome, just thick stocky spiders from the pictures and clips i've seen. I just have to get one


I am an "earthy tones" person anyways so a brown spider doesn't bother me lol


----------



## Arachnophoric (Oct 31, 2018)

I wouldn't say there are *any* I'd say no to keeping. However, I can't see myself purchasing any Haplopus sp. Those are mildly common, right? I think it's the carapace, but they just look like slightly more colorful grass spiders to me. I'd never be upset about recieving one, though.


----------



## FrDoc (Oct 31, 2018)

_P. metallica_, they look like a three-year-old’s toy, a WAY over priced toy.

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Teal (Oct 31, 2018)

FrDoc said:


> _P. metallica_, they look like a three-year-old’s toy, a WAY over priced toy.


I felt exactly the same way. Then my recovered-arachnophobic partner wanted one... and darn it if that spider isn't awesome. I still don't care much for the colouration, but she has an awesome temperament/personality.

Reactions: Like 2 | Informative 1


----------



## Arachnophoric (Oct 31, 2018)

Teal said:


> I felt exactly the same way. Then my recovered-arachnophobic partner wanted one... and darn it if that spider isn't awesome. I still don't care much for the colouration, but she has an awesome temperament/personality.


I was in a similar boat, but with the recent Poeci bans in effect and potential for more in the future, paranoia insisted and I picked up a couple last week. Jury's still out on the verdict since a week isn't nearly enough time to make any judgement, but for 1.5" slings of a species known for being shy, I see them out a lot, so that's pretty neat.


----------



## Luka98 (Nov 1, 2018)

The Grym Reaper said:


> L. parahybana - See below
> G. rosea/porteri - Just not at all interested in them, plus I don't exactly relish the prospect of keeping something that only eats 6 times a year as an adult (if you're lucky).
> 
> 
> ...


Yep, i've already eaten them and the iheringi is on the wishlist since someone sent me a clip of feeding them, what an overdramatic feeding response love it! Just curious who gets bigger iheringi or acteon since they seem pretty similar in the looks department?


----------



## Rittdk01 (Nov 1, 2018)

Lmao op you are changing your mind as you type.

Anyway, I am not going to pick up anymore old world from this point on.  I’m pretty maxed out on all tarantulas, but don’t want to mess with rehousing and such anymore.  I currently have about ten ow, so I’m gonna have some in the collection for years.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## The Grym Reaper (Nov 1, 2018)

Luka98 said:


> Yep, i've already eaten them and the iheringi is on the wishlist since someone sent me a clip of feeding them, what an overdramatic feeding response love it! Just curious who gets bigger iheringi or acteon since they seem pretty similar in the looks department?


G. iheringi at around 7" or so, actaeon basically look like a shaggy G. pulchra as adults (they used to be referred to as "Brazilian Woolly Black" for this reason).

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Luka98 (Nov 1, 2018)

The Grym Reaper said:


> G. iheringi at around 7" or so, actaeon basically look like a shaggy G. pulchra as adults (they used to be referred to as "Brazilian Woolly Black" for this reason).


I love how i started the thread with "i don't like grammostola" to "i'm actually probably going to get a g acteon instead of an LP" since it grows fast looks good and if it's the size of a g pulchra definitely a good showcase spood. Thank you for the info

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## starnaito (Nov 1, 2018)

Poecilotheria for me, too. Even if my roommate allowed me to keep OWs, I'm just not interested in the patterning, coloration, or behavior of most OWs. I don't feel like I'm missing out on anything by not having a Poeci. I'm a pretty patient person and I like my stocky and fluffy Grammostolas and Brachypelmas, even if most of them are painfully slow-growing. Just means I'll probably be writing them into my will!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## korlash091 (Nov 1, 2018)

None! i love all spoods the same, it's a shame that here in Mexico there's some genus that are kind of impossible to find or way too overpriced!


----------



## Wolfspidurguy (Nov 1, 2018)

Hexophthalma hahn because of just how painful and lethal a bite is ik they dont do much and ive not heard of them being too aggressive but the chance of being bit and dying a painful death is just too much for me


----------



## basin79 (Nov 1, 2018)

Wolfspidurguy said:


> Hexophthalma hahn because of just how painful and lethal a bite is ik they dont do much and ive not heard of them being too aggressive but the chance of being bit and dying a painful death is just too much for me


Literally 0% chance of being bit unless you decided to handle one and hurt it.


----------



## SonsofArachne (Nov 3, 2018)

I literally can't think of any T I wouldn't own. Although I'll admit there are some that the only way I would get one would be as a freebie (Grammostola rosea, I'm talking about you).

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## viper69 (Nov 3, 2018)

Luka98 said:


> Any Grammostola for me, usually grows slow, unpredictable, not interesting to observe or feed. A pulchra maybe if i got it as a freebie but i wouldn't go out of my way to buy one.
> 
> Edit:
> Exception is pulchripes but only if i get a good deal on a sub-adult/adult


Any? You don't know enough, see below for large, fast growing Grammo













G. acteon - juvenile female- fresh molt DLS ~5.5"



__ viper69
__ Jul 10, 2018
__ 3
__
actaeon
brazilian redrump tarantula
brazilian wooly black tarantula
female
grammostola
grammostola actaeon

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## 8LeggedLair (Nov 4, 2018)

Misty Day said:


> I can't comment on any genus I haven't kept, as I don't believe you can say you don't like a genus if you haven't kept it personally. Example I thought _Brachypelmas_ were slow, boring pet rocks but my skittish _B.emilia_ quickly changed my mine on that and now I love them.
> 
> For the ones I have kept though, it'd predictably be any _Lasiodora_ species, I have 3_ L.parahybana's_ and they're my only spiders that I actively dislikeToo bad the hobby isn't big in Ireland so I don't know any responsible keepers to take them.


For me I am picky utterly picky... so any T that’s not Blue,Purple,Blue with Purple, 
Green with blue, black with purple, pink etc etc I don’t keep or not interested.... 
why? I’ve always gravitated towards these particular species. Chromatopelma Cyaneopubescens was the first T I wanted to get decades ago. Since then I am a sucker for blue T’s


----------



## Minty (Nov 4, 2018)

T seladonia. Even if it was a reasonable price, it’s too small to interest me much.

I’ve seen a few in person, including a Youtuber’s female, and while the colours are great, there are nicer looking tarantulas, in my humble opinion.

—-

This isn’t a genus I’d say ‘never’ to, but I haven’t seen an Aphonopelma species that appeals to me.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Luka98 (Nov 4, 2018)

viper69 said:


> Any? You don't know enough, see below for large, fast growing Grammo
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Read the thread, i'll actually be getting an acteon after o get a c cyano after reaper and many others pointed out that acteon gets big and eats fast

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## boina (Nov 4, 2018)

The Grym Reaper said:


> G. iheringi at around 7" or so, actaeon basically look like a shaggy G. pulchra as adults (they used to be referred to as "Brazilian Woolly Black" for this reason).


That's a really cool common name, I didn't know that! Very fitting.

Back to the topic:

I don't like Theraphosa:
They are brown - i don't like brown.
They have really bad hairs from all I hear - I don't really need that.
They are large and need moisture, so I'm going to have a large tub full of moist sub - who's going to lift that?? I'm a small, ederly female .

I don't like Haplopelma - the ultimate pet hole and I don't like pet holes. I've recently gotten two to see if I'd change my mind if I experienced them, but no. A tub full of substrate still doesn't appeal to me.

Other than that I've realized that you can't really know what you like until you've kept it. There are a few species I thought I'd love and that leave me rather luke warm after keeping them (Hapalopus, H. curator, M. robustum) and others that I didn't really want but after getting one as freebie I'm totally in love (C. fimbriatus - if that one turns out male you can bet I'm getting a female.).

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Informative 1


----------



## johnny quango (Nov 4, 2018)

This is easy Lasiodora parahybana and G roses are never gonna happen for me because there are much better tarantula out there. There's even better within their respective genera (much better). 

I have to say though if either of these were being mistreated in anyway I would rescue them I just wouldn't buy either with money.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## The Grym Reaper (Nov 4, 2018)

boina said:


> That's a really cool common name, I didn't know that! Very fitting.


Yeah, it's been changed to "Pampas Tawny Red" or something like that now.

I've noticed people have started calling G. pulchra "Brazilian Black Velvet" which is actually the common name for Acanthoscurria musculosa.

I'm still hoping that P victori gets a better one than "Mexican Half and Half", that's even worse than when TSS were jokingly calling them "Careless Whisperer"

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## viper69 (Nov 4, 2018)

The Grym Reaper said:


> actaeon basically look like a shaggy G. pulchra as adults


I just don't see resemblance at all. I owned a gorgeous AF G. pulchra, and currently the young AF G. actaeon 5.5" DLS. Their body shape is very different. Actaeon and inheringi both have a leggy/lean body to them. And pulchra might as well look like a black emilia. Short, thick, stout heavy bodied.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## The Grym Reaper (Nov 4, 2018)

viper69 said:


> I just don't see resemblance at all.


Similar enough to me, if you cleaned up the leg setae on the actaeon and got rid of the mirror patch they'd almost be twins. 

G. actaeon
G. pulchra


----------



## viper69 (Nov 4, 2018)

The Grym Reaper said:


> Similar enough to me, if you cleaned up the leg setae on the actaeon and got rid of the mirror patch they'd almost be twins.
> 
> G. actaeon
> G. pulchra


I can't help it that you keep the pulchra on some feeding program dug up from a Nazi concentration camp 

pulchra is just a black emilia in body size. My actaeon is no where near in shape of those fat stocky Ts, and I keep her pretty satiated.

But reasonable people can always disagree

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## antinous (Nov 4, 2018)

The Grym Reaper said:


> I'm still hoping that P victori gets a better one than "Mexican Half and Half", that's even worse than when TSS were jokingly calling them "Careless Whisperer"


Mexican half and half sounds like some spiced up coffee creamer. The hobby name, Darth Maul tarantula,  for it sounds better,

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## The Grym Reaper (Nov 4, 2018)

Phormic28 said:


> Mexican half and half sounds like some spiced up coffee creamer. The hobby name, Darth Maul tarantula, for it sounds better


That'd be more fitting for T. sp. 'Panama' (pictured), I've got P. victori down as "Harlequin Tree Spider" after several whiskies and very little thought 

View media item 48597

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Greasylake (Nov 4, 2018)

Phormic28 said:


> Mexican half and half sounds like some spiced up coffee creamer


I'm half Mexican and half Swedish, does that make me a Mexican half and half? Am I actually a tarantula?

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 4


----------



## antinous (Nov 4, 2018)

Greasylake said:


> I'm half Mexican and half Swedish, does that make me a Mexican half and half? Am I actually a tarantula?


I had a friend who was half Mexican and half Italian and everybody called her 'coffee creamer'.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## The Grym Reaper (Nov 4, 2018)

viper69 said:


> I can't help it that you keep the pulchra on some feeding program dug up from a Nazi concentration camp


I can't help that you're a feeder with a BBW fetish

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 4 | Love 1


----------



## Luka98 (Nov 4, 2018)

The Grym Reaper said:


> That'd be more fitting for T. sp. 'Panama'


I think it's a Darth Maul T because he gets his lower half cut off in the end of the meme blessed prequel movie, the p victorii is red and black and it's half half


----------



## antinous (Nov 4, 2018)

Luka98 said:


> I think it's a Darth Maul T because he gets his lower half cut off in the end of the meme blessed prequel movie, the p victorii is red and black and it's half half


Spoilers would have been nice...

Reactions: Funny 2 | Clarification Please 1


----------



## Greasylake (Nov 4, 2018)

I was just thinking about this a moment ago: is P. victori named after a person named Victor, or is it named after victory, as in "we finally found a Mexican arboreal, victory is ours!"


----------



## Venom1080 (Nov 4, 2018)

Pamphobeteus. Expensive. Big n brown. I'll stick to Theraphosa. Also brown but at least bigger.

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 1 | Sad 1


----------



## antinous (Nov 4, 2018)

Venom1080 said:


> Pamphobeteus. Expensive. Big n brown. I'll stick to Theraphosa. Also brown but at least bigger.


...take that back right now. Take it back.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 5


----------



## Bierschneeman (Nov 4, 2018)

LP.
and Theraphosa

im a little hair kicking shy, because of allergies, and these are supposed to notoriously two of the worse. add to that they are uninteresting to me in both look, and behavior.

there are other bad kickers but at least they look cooler or behave more interestingly (to me)

I like brown tarantula so itsnot that they are brown. (like Phormictopus cancerides is on my want list.)


----------



## viper69 (Nov 4, 2018)

Greasylake said:


> I was just thinking about this a moment ago: is P. victori named after a person named Victor, or is it named after victory, as in "we finally found a Mexican arboreal, victory is ours!"


It's named after a person. I can't remember who, I'd have to look up the paper. I want to say it's after scientist, but could be wrong.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## The Grym Reaper (Nov 4, 2018)

Greasylake said:


> I was just thinking about this a moment ago: is P. victori named after a person named Victor, or is it named after victory, as in "we finally found a Mexican arboreal, victory is ours!"


"the specific name is a patronym in honor of Víctor H. Jiménez Arcos, a Mexican herpetologist who saw and collected the first specimen of the species."

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 2


----------



## ComputerDellLI (Nov 5, 2018)

Poecilotheria. I had a choice between African or Indian sub-continent arboreals and I chose Africans, and consistency (or ocd) is very important. Won't keep me away from Chilobrachys fimbriata though.


----------



## miamc12321 (Nov 5, 2018)

I've been in it for a very short time.  I already said OBT was a no have... ever.  My husband, surprise, suprise, really wants an OBT!  So... yep.  I have three must haves before that one.  M balfouri, C versicolor, P metallica (really love the colors on all of them!!)... all spread out for the next five years.  More may come before the P metallica.  Perhaps I'll be ready by then.


----------



## SonsofArachne (Nov 5, 2018)

miamc12321 said:


> I already said OBT was a no have... ever. My husband, surprise, suprise, really wants an OBT! So... yep.


OBT's are nowhere near as bad as their rep. - IF you give them enough hide space to retreat into (same goes for all the "bad reputation" T's I own). T's that can disappear completely when you open their enclosure will do so as first line of defense. This doesn't mean it's okay to stick your hands in their enclosures, but I have 4 OBT's and have yet to get a threat display.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## miamc12321 (Nov 5, 2018)

SonsofArachne said:


> OBT's are nowhere near as bad as their rep. - IF you give them enough hide space to retreat into (same goes for all the "bad reputation" T's I own). T's that can disappear completely when you open their enclosure will do so as first line of defense. This doesn't mean it's okay to stick your hands in their enclosures, but I have 4 OBT's and have yet to get a threat display.


True for P metallica?  Might cry if you say no...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SonsofArachne (Nov 5, 2018)

miamc12321 said:


> True for P metallica?  Might cry if you say no...


I have six species of pokies, including P. metallica, the only one that won't hide when I open the door is my P. fasciata, so I just have to be more careful when I open her enclosure. You do have to watch for panic bolts from Pokies, so you can't just throw open the door expecting them to run into their hide. I made this mistake with my P. metallica,  I opened the door (which is almost the whole front of the cage)  and instead of going to her hide she ran out on the front of the door. Luckily I only time to say "oh shi" when she ran back in behind her cork bark. I learned a lesson that day.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## miamc12321 (Nov 5, 2018)

SonsofArachne said:


> I have six species of pokies, including P. metallica, the only one that won't hide when I open the door is my P. fasciata, so I just have to be more careful when I open her enclosure. You do have to watch for panic bolts from Pokies, so you can't just throw open the door expecting them to run into their hide. I made this mistake with my P. metallica,  I opened the door (which is almost the whole front of the cage)  and instead of going to her hide she ran out on the front of the door. Luckily I only time to say "oh shi" when she ran back in behind her cork bark. I learned a lesson that day.


Hmmm... I just stupidly bought a P metallica baby.  I'm scared.  I'm nervous.  I still love him/her already.  OBT still scares me.  I know!  Go figure!!!!


----------



## moshpitpanda (Nov 5, 2018)

I'm not sure how popular they are but I dont think I would ever get a borrower. They look super cool the way their legs are designed but they are literal pet holes for obvious reasons. I hear they tend to be very spastic.. at least the one was in a re housing video I saw.


----------



## Arachnophoric (Nov 5, 2018)

moshpitpanda said:


> I'm not sure how popular they are but I dont think I would ever get a borrower. They look super cool the way their legs are designed but they are literal pet holes for obvious reasons. I hear they tend to be very spastic.. at least the one was in a re housing video I saw.


They're hard core agoraphobes, get them in an open space and the world is ending.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## SonsofArachne (Nov 5, 2018)

miamc12321 said:


> Hmmm... I just stupidly bought a P metallica baby.  I'm scared.  I'm nervous.  I still love him/her already.  OBT still scares me.  I know!  Go figure!!!!


I won't lie, rehouses with pokies can be a little tricky. but if you take your time and make a PLAN instead of winging it shouldn't be that hard. And if it doesn't seem like your plan is going work out the way you thought, back off and rethink it. There shouldn't be that big of a rush that it can't wait a day, even a week.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Bierschneeman (Nov 5, 2018)

Phormic28 said:


> Mexican half and half sounds like some spiced up coffee creamer. The hobby name, Darth Maul tarantula,  for it sounds better,


couldnt disagree more.
well, i agree with the coffee creamer, although before i read this i always thought of a designer shot invented for people who want to look cool ordering. 

But any reference to the prequels is a sure way to get me uninterested, and really anti-interested. ill take the designer shot over mitachlorines  and a cartoon rabbit that steps in poop any day.

how about
Mexican Oriole Tarantula
or Mexican half leg
surely someone can think of a better common name than whats on it.

(PS why does Darth Maul get so much unaccomplished love anyway? all he does is show up, show off that he spent decades perfecting his marching band skills but meanwhile has no idea how to wield a sword, and then dies. no famous last lines,no lines at all. i just dont get it. a high school fencer could take him down with those moves.)

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## antinous (Nov 5, 2018)

@Bierschneeman I said spoilers would have been nice because I’ve never seen the Star Wars movies haha

Reactions: Sad 1


----------



## The Grym Reaper (Nov 5, 2018)

Phormic28 said:


> I said spoilers would have been nice because I’ve never seen the Star Wars movies haha


Anything other than the unedited original trilogy (which you'll have a mission to find nowadays) isn't worth watching anyway

Reactions: Agree 3 | Disagree 1 | Face Palm 1


----------



## Lil Paws (Nov 5, 2018)

Luka98 said:


> Any Grammostola for me, usually grows slow, unpredictable, not interesting to observe or feed. A pulchra maybe if i got it as a freebie but i wouldn't go out of my way to buy one.
> 
> Edit:
> Exception is pulchripes but only if i get a good deal on a sub-adult/adult


I was worried about having a "slow-grower," but I actually regret buying my G. Pulchripes as a sub-adult. She's one of my favorites, but I wish I had bought her as a sling. She's grown about 2" since she came her less than a year ago (she was about 3.5"). She's much bigger than she was about a year ago and likes to move around a lot so I'm already having to get her a final permanent enclosure—which I didn't expect to have to do so soon. 

The G. Pulchra I purchased as a .5" (though he was more like .75") has grown to 2" in about 3 months. I'm guessing he's probably a male, but who knows? I guess I'll figure it out after he molts soon (which is going to be very soon). They are very predictable IMO. They both are always out. The Pulchra is a mellow guy. The Pulchripes is always hungry and can be grabby, but doesn't seem "defensive" IMO—just really excited to eat. Beautiful Ts—especially after they molt. 

As to the original question, pretty much any popular OW. I also would not buy a Theraphosa blondi. I just don't have the space for another giant T, and have heard too many stories about how being haired is worse than being bitten. In fact, I'm sticking to dwarves and some true spiders at this point...though I may be inclined to be drawn into picking up one or two more arboreal NWs.



moshpitpanda said:


> I'm not sure how popular they are but I dont think I would ever get a borrower. They look super cool the way their legs are designed but they are literal pet holes for obvious reasons. I hear they tend to be very spastic.. at least the one was in a re housing video I saw.


We have a B. Albo, we affectionally call "our hobbit." He is so shy and reclusive and likes small spaces. He's finally just started to hang out in the open more after his last molt (he's 5" now), but he will retreat underground if you get too near his setup. However, he makes the most amazing tunnels you can see into. He just opened one in the front and hangs out there without being afraid (go figure). It's like having an ant farm...but with a giant poodle spider. XD

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Killertut (Nov 5, 2018)

i always thaught i would not get any brachys because B. hamorii is *THE* spider every non tarantula owner thinks about when they hear the word tarantula.
here i am trying to own every species in the hobby.

P.S. looking for B. smithi (ex annitha) and B. epicuraneum


----------



## MikeyD (Nov 5, 2018)

Greasylake said:


> I was just thinking about this a moment ago: is P. victori named after a person named Victor, or is it named after victory, as in "we finally found a Mexican arboreal, victory is ours!"



I found this online.  

*Etymology:*
the specific name is a patronym in honor of Víctor H. Jiménez Arcos, a Mexican herpetologist who saw and collected the first specimen of the species. _Distribution:_ known only from rainforest in Veracruz, México.


----------



## Rigor Mortis (Nov 7, 2018)

Any Theraphosa. Never mind that they're far from my experience level, I just don't find the big brown spider as appealing as some of the much smaller species. But I'm very happy for people who successfully keep them!


----------



## Ashlynn Rose (Nov 7, 2018)

> PS why does Darth Maul get so much unaccomplished love anyway? all he does is show up, show off that he spent decades perfecting his marching band skills but meanwhile has no idea how to wield a sword, and then dies. no famous last lines,no lines at all. i just dont get it. a high school fencer could take him down with those moves.


He looks cool, so there's that... The Clone Wars cartoon might have something to do with it, too. I think he's a major player in that sometimes. I never had an issue with him, but I did grow up watching the Star Wars movies all the time. I have fond memories of them.


----------



## basin79 (Nov 8, 2018)

Rigor Mortis said:


> Any Theraphosa. Never mind that they're far from my experience level, I just don't find the big brown spider as appealing as some of the much smaller species. But I'm very happy for people who successfully keep them!


You're not alone thinking like that but I've never understood it. It's like saying a Rosso corsa Ferrari is just a red car. 

Theraphosa sp are magnificent tarantulas.

Reactions: Agree 4


----------



## Bierschneeman (Nov 8, 2018)

basin79 said:


> a Rosso corsa Ferrari is just a red car.


yup, fully agree, just a boring red car.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Mini8leggedfreak (Nov 8, 2018)

Aphonopelma 
Not really interested in brown and tan spiders. Mostly due to space. I didn’t want a bird eater.......but got a free L.para
So there goes that. 

Also a G rosea.  I don’t really want a spider that potentially won’t eat for 2 years. 
Maybe a few crazy old worlds. Seen some wild OBTs but the black colour form looks really cool so who knows.


----------



## Bierschneeman (Nov 8, 2018)

Mini8leggedfreak said:


> Aphonopelma
> Not really interested in brown and tan spiders. Mostly due to space. I didn’t want a bird eater.......but got a free L.para
> So there goes that.
> 
> ...


look at Aphonopelma bicoloratum, and Aphonopelma moorae, not a spot of brown on them


----------



## Patherophis (Nov 8, 2018)

I thought that I would never own any _Brachypelma_, got 5 of them now

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Mini8leggedfreak (Nov 8, 2018)

Bierschneeman said:


> look at Aphonopelma bicoloratum, and Aphonopelma moorae, not a spot of brown on them


I’ve seen the bicoloratum for sale actually just like a week ago. They do look nice. There’s always exceptions to the “rules”  personally I feel like I already am pushing my limit with how many I have and I’d rather get another avic or a spider that is very different from most in the hobby, like the six eyed sand spider for example.


----------



## antinous (Nov 8, 2018)

Mini8leggedfreak said:


> I’ve seen the bicoloratum for sale actually just like a week ago. They do look nice. There’s always exceptions to the “rules”  personally I feel like I already am pushing my limit with how many I have and I’d rather get another avic or a spider that is very different from most in the hobby, like the six eyed sand spider for example.


Or a _Pamphobeteus _species


----------



## basin79 (Nov 8, 2018)

Mini8leggedfreak said:


> I’ve seen the bicoloratum for sale actually just like a week ago. They do look nice. There’s always exceptions to the “rules”  personally I feel like I already am pushing my limit with how many I have and I’d rather get another avic or a spider that is very different from most in the hobby, like the six eyed sand spider for example.


Sicarius sp are absolutely phenomenonal little spiders.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Cherri (Nov 8, 2018)

Id say aphonopelma. But my seemanni and Henzi were some of the chillest ts ive owned. Ther both loved crawling all over me. I was super bummed when my a. Henzi died. I have him framed in my living room now. 

Seemanni was an impulse buy from a local pet store for $20 and henzi was wc.


----------



## 8LeggedLair (Nov 8, 2018)

i also won’t keep a Xenethis, also 
Typhochlaena Seladonia waaaay to expensive and too small for me.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## SonsofArachne (Nov 10, 2018)

8LeggedLair said:


> i also won’t keep a Xenethis


 Is it because of the cost? I can't see any other reason not to want one. My Xenesthis immanis is always out - never hiding, has a feeding response on par with a genic, and the purple bloom on a black T looks amazing.


----------



## 8LeggedLair (Nov 16, 2018)

SonsofArachne said:


> Is it because of the cost? I can't see any other reason not to want one. My Xenesthis immanis is always out - never hiding, has a feeding response on par with a genic, and the purple bloom on a black T looks amazing.


Too expensive... yes they look pretty, but for doesn’t justify spending upwards of 300€


----------



## MikeofBorg (Nov 16, 2018)

I’ll probably never keep a T. blondi. Their care is more intensive than most Ts. And, the cost of a sling is not worth the risk of a husbandry mistake killing it. I’ve never seen true T. blondis under $150 (I’ve seen T. stirmi that cheap though) for slings. I just cannot justify that cost to my wife right now.
For a mature female she might let me spend that much, but you’ll never find one that price. She did let me drop $125 on a mature female C. Lividus Cobalt Blue. It was the T and the enclosure plus 2 dozen dubia roaches of various sizes. Not a bad deal from a Mom and Pop shop here in town. The manager raised it from a sac his female had. Was nice knowing her full history.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Disagree 1


----------



## Sykomp (Nov 16, 2018)

Any T with urticating setae, sadly it's not worth the trouble for me. I have G. pulchripes and an LP I love to death, but I'm not going to get any more, I'll stick to "hairless" NWs like psalmos, or move to OWs eventually. Don't get me wrong, I'd really love me some brachys, or a nhandu or a genic... but yeah, just no.


----------



## Ungoliant (Nov 20, 2018)

_Theraphosa_.

I like how they look, but I think the hairs would be too much for me.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## 0311usmc (Nov 20, 2018)

MikeofBorg said:


> I’ll probably never keep a T. blondi. Their care is more intensive than most Ts. And, the cost of a sling is not worth the risk of a husbandry mistake killing it. I’ve never seen true T. blondis under $150 (I’ve seen T. stirmi that cheap though) for slings. I just cannot justify that cost to my wife right now.
> For a mature female she might let me spend that much, but you’ll never find one that price. She did let me drop $125 on a mature female C. Lividus Cobalt Blue. It was the T and the enclosure plus 2 dozen dubia roaches of various sizes. Not a bad deal from a Mom and Pop shop here in town. The manager raised it from a sac his female had. Was nice knowing her full history.


I don't know where all this nonsense about T.blondi needing more care than the stirmi or apophysis. It's an absolute joke. Theraphosas need MOIST substrate with plenty of ventilation. That's it. Nothing more nothing less.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## MikeofBorg (Nov 20, 2018)

0311usmc said:


> I don't know where all this nonsense about T.blondi needing more care than the stirmi or apophysis. It's an absolute joke. Theraphosas need MOIST substrate with plenty of ventilation. That's it. Nothing more nothing less.


I’m just going off what most of the more trusted online sellers like Fear Not Tarantulas put in the species description that the spiderlings are more sensitive to husbandry mistakes than some other larger species. I still wouldn’t get one though even if they are not as fragile as they say. I just can’t justify a $150-$200 spiderling to the Mrs.


----------



## 0311usmc (Nov 20, 2018)

I


MikeofBorg said:


> I’m just going off what most of the more trusted online sellers like Fear Not Tarantulas put in the species description that the spiderlings are more sensitive to husbandry mistakes than some other larger species. I still wouldn’t get one though even if they are not as fragile as they say. I just can’t justify a $150-$200 spiderling to the Mrs.


It's all good bro. Icu's and T.blondis needing special care really grind my gears. Yeah I hear you about justification to the Mrs, don't want to upset her over a 200$ tarantula.


----------



## MikeofBorg (Nov 20, 2018)

0311usmc said:


> I
> Yeah I hear you about justification to the Mrs, don't want to upset her over a 200$ tarantula.


Trust me I don't want to at all, she is Korean and they are feisty.  All that spicy Korean food she eats. When I see her threat posture I run for the garage.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------

